
New Mac Mini - Charles__L
https://www.apple.com/mac-mini/
======
stevewilhelm
Any idea if one can remove and add your own memory to the new Mac Mini?

~~~
Charles__L
You can: <https://www.apple.com/mac-mini/design.html>

It has a removable panel on the bottom.

~~~
stevewilhelm
sweet. thx.

